# Officer Down: Chief David N Stern - [Edmonds, Washington]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

04/26/2007
*Edmonds, WA Chief dies of brain aneurism*

*Officer Down: Chief David N Stern* - [Edmonds, Washington]

EDMONDS, Wash. - Edmonds Police Chief David N. Stern died early Wednesday morning after being hospitalized for a brain aneurysm, the department said.

Sgt. Don Anderson said Stern was found unconscious in his car on Tuesday afternoon.

Stern, 61, was taken to Harborview Medical Center in Seattle after Edmonds police and paramedics responded to a report of an unresponsive driver Tuesday afternoon. Aid personnel determined that the driver was Stern.

Law enforcement and the city of Edmonds are mourning the loss of their police chief. On Wednesday afternoon, a motorcade escorted his body to Edmonds where he served the community for the last six years.

"The City of Edmonds has lost a dear friend. Dave was a man of good character, a man of integrity. We will miss him," said Mayor Gary Haakenson.

Stern was driving home during his lunch break when the aneurysm occurred. He was able to pull over before losing consciousness. His own officers responded to the 911 call.

"It was an absolute surprise. Chief Stern, as far as I knew, was extremely healthy," said Acting Chief Al Compaan.

Stern worked in law enforcement for almost 40 years. Hired out of California, he quickly became part of the Edmonds community serving as the Chamber of Commerce President and setting a high standard for his department.

"His ethics and his honesty were beyond reproach. In this day and age, law enforcement has to set the bar high - and he did that," said Compaan.

The towns flag's have been lowered to half staff, officers are wearing black bands over their badges and a display of cards and and flowers keeps growing outside police department.

Officers from surrounding departments will take turns standing over the display 24 hours a day, until Chief Stern's funeral - scheduled for Tuesday.

Stern is survived by his wife and two adult children.

Assistant Chief Al Compaan will be the acting chief in Stern's absence.


----------

